

The New Auteurism: True Detective, Top of the Lake, and Avant Garde Television - andrelaszlo
http://www.joylesscreatures.com/feature-articles/the-new-auteurism-true-detective-top-of-the-lake-and-avant-garde-television

======
JCJoverTCP
Eric Andre is pretty avant garde. In fact, there is much content on Cartoon
Planet that could be deemed at least 'experimental'.

------
jrlocke
(2014)

